# Ideas for new hobbies



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

So, H.R. 4439 seems to be looming closer and closer. If it passes is another story, but the reality is that it could, and if it does, I will not be able to afford this hobby that I love.

So, I'd figure I would start a thread on other hobbies some of you may have in the chance that the bill passes, because I'll end up needing a new hobby and I might not be alone in this assessment.

So I want to keep this light-hearted and keep politics out of this, but lets have some fun with the ideas, too. I don't want this thread to end up as a eulogy for the pipe.

This is what I've thought of so far:

*1. Guitar*

Prosick up chicks;look totally [email protected] on stage; only profession where smoking weed is not only OK, but encouraged; can tour well into my 70's and possibly longer.

Cons: Cords are tough;Groupies come with STI's; Winning a Grammy.

*2. Film making*

Pros- Winning an Oscar with my documentary "Pipe: Death of an Industry"; making millions by producing sub-par, massed produced films; woman will do anything for a part in my film;Making film students get me coffee.

Cons- Having to work with Lindsey Lohan and Shia Lebouf; not being able to sell my Oscar on ebay; living next door to Mel Gibson; Steven Spielberg telling me to change the ending to my movies.

*Photography*

Pros: Can work for Playboy

Cons: Working for Field and Stream :/

:hmm:

So, anyone else have any ideas on hobbies that I can take up, should I not be able to smoke the pipe anymore?


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

First, :bounce:that was hilarious. 

Woodworking perhaps? Great hobby, tangible results of your labor, and Ed(waxingmoon) seems pretty dang happy with it! Or how about a collection of some sort... wine? whiskey? stamps? rare butterflies?


Just a thought...


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Im a hobby wood worker and love it. Very relaxing and creative. Theres a lot of different strands that you can get into like 

pyrography-wood burning, yes thats the real term.
scroll sawing- cutting out delicate or intricate peices of work
wood carving

those are a few where the startup would be very cheap. Like under 50 bucks, except the scroll saw. You can buy a used decent one of craigslist for like 100.

Other hobbies can be drawing, painting, scuplturing, air brushing, etc...

Find something you think you can enjoy and jump in.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Chainsaw ice-sculpting?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Stamp collecting has always enthralled me. Maybe this bill will be my excuse to SWMBO. I hope I dont try to smoke 'em.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

if this bill passes im going into the farming business.......farming tobacco that is. Farming tobacco for myself and a few close friends so we can still smoke without getting a second mortgage.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just going to suggest gardening- preferably red virginia and maryland tobacco.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

That was a good laugh sir  . May i suggest taking a look at an article by artofmanliness about hobbies: 

artofmanlinessDOTcom(/)2010(/)01(/)06(/)45-manly-hobbies(/)

please remove the brackets and the "DOT"


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I read this, but it just reminds me there will always be a black market! 

Strange to me when you get a large following trying to LEGALIZE certain "herbs" but the non impairing, legal vices well those should totally be taken away!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Raises a question: Does anyone here actually grow their own? Might be more trouble than what it is worth.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Firebreathing!!!
Pros: being a human flamethrower
Cons: (are there any??)

Pokemon Trainer!!!
Pros: Win the love and adoration of many Japanese girls?
Cons: You'd have to catch them all.

Anarchism!!!
Pros: Never work a day in your life again!
Cons: Never work a day in your life again! 

lol thought I'd put in my 2 cents. Guitar is a great hobby, so is anything else musical!


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

juni said:


> Raises a question: Does anyone here actually grow their own? Might be more trouble than what it is worth.


I asked the same question in the "blending" thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/77343-cigar-birthing.html

I haven't read all of it yet. He's making only cigars as far as I've read. I had thought of using what I grow as the base of a blend.

maybe some year Ill get around to it :bowl:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My next hobby will be dirt collecting. I figure it's time to try something I can actually afford...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hens Teeth Collecting, apparently they are rare, here at least. Or maybe Flying F**k finding. They must rare as well because everybody I've met could not give one!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Cons: Cords are tough;Groupies come with STI's; Winning a Grammy.


Why would it be a con if a groupie came with an STI? Those are some bad ass cars! :dude:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

phinz said:


> Why would it be a con if a groupie came with an STI? Those are some bad ass cars! :dude:


ROTFLMAO....HaHahahaaaaaaa....He Said STI, not STi. Dont think I want a groupie with an STi either, richer than me!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The Guitar... well, as a longtime guitarist, it doesn't do chicks like it used to. Instead of them yelling "Hey, look at the dork", they yell "Hey, look at the dork with the guitar!".


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

winemaking.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO....HaHahahaaaaaaa....He Said STI, not STi. Dont think I want a groupie with an STi either, richer than me!


That's the best kind. That way you can be a kept man. :clap2:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Woodworking sounds interesting. I sucked at it in JR and SR High School, but I remember a lot of what I learned in the classes I took. 


Any of you Guitar players have any information on an Acoustic Guitar that is also electric, but affordable? This way headphones could be used with it so I do not disturb others. 


I should look into doing a Talk Show. Now that O'Brien is gone from NBC, they are going to need someone to fill Conan's old slot and Jimmy Fallon just doesn't cut it. lol


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dressing up in fatigues and goggles, mounting an automatic shotgun on a sidecar and hunting rabbits from a high-speed three-wheeled Russian motorcycle. I mean - seriously. How much fun is THAT going to be? 

The Russian exchange student has us coming to Moscow this summer and his dad is lining me (and himself) up with a pair of used two-wheel drive Urals with sidecars. I'll get a little practice in over there before committing.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> ...
> Any of you Guitar players have any information on an Acoustic Guitar that is also electric, but affordable? This way headphones could be used with it so I do not disturb others.
> ...


My neighbor has an acoustic/electric, I forget the name, ugh. Its a hollow body acoustic, but has pickups built in. Obviously you can add pickups to any acoustic with some surgery too.

However, its loud. Plugged in or not, it still thumps out a dreadnaught volume.

I do what you're referring to. I have an Ibanez electric, and a "pocket amp" with headphone jack. Silent on the outside (except for the finger slides :dude but great for practicing when the better (?) half is not a good audience.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd suggest building models, playing with matchbox cars or getting into video games. Or maybe you could join the Peacecorps and sing "I'd like to buy the world a Coke" in multiple secluded places around the globe.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> .... Or maybe you could join the Peacecorps and sing "I'd like to buy the world a Coke" in multiple secluded places around the globe.


Do you mind if I make that my signature. It's funny by itself but it's even funnier if you picture Dirty Harry saying it right after "do you feel lucky, punk?"

:r


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

stoked said:


> Do you mind if I make that my signature. It's funny by itself but it's even funnier if you picture Dirty Harry saying it right after "do you feel lucky, punk?"
> 
> :r


LOL. Its all yours dude!

You gotta admit though, it would make a nice hobby, wouldn't it?


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> LOL. Its all yours dude!
> 
> You gotta admit though, it would make a nice hobby, wouldn't it?


It sure would have in the 60s or maybe 70s but I think today I'd need some serious danger pay and some PFAs.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Hens Teeth Collecting, apparently they are rare, here at least. Or maybe Flying F**k finding. They must rare as well because everybody I've met could not give one!


I'll have to try and find one for ya, Warren! hahaha! STi?!?!?! GO RALLY!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I did alot of Film Making in High School, and competed in some local competitions. Its a fun hobby, but don't expect your films to look like Hollywood films. There is a very big difference between Film, Professional Digital, Prosumer Digital, and Consumer digital. I was working at times with Prosumer Digital and Professional digital Cameras (Varying from $4,000 cameras to $40,000 cameras) and even then, the picture quality could only compare with news programs and cable TV. The colors don't look worse, they just look _different_ and that's enough to set you apart.

I was a finalist in a few competitions, but Film Making is alot more craft than art. Sitting behind a computer tweaking the editting makes a much better video than any amount of inspired vision or spirit. You also need to understand fudnamentals of how to shoot your movie. There are a few simple rules that if you use, will cause the video to flow much more smoothly. If you want to toy with film making, get a membership at a local public access television station. Runs somewhere around $100 a year and you get unlimited access to studios, portable cameras, light kits, editting suites, and the professionals who wander the halls.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Firebreathing!!!
> Pros: being a human flamethrower
> *Cons: (are there any??)*


sneezing


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Umm. Saltwater Fish and Coral Reef Aquariums...
Is a beautiful and relaxing hobby... 
Can be very expensive too. I had over 4k invested in a 3+ year mature
system.

But,
Never again... (For me at least)

This is even more slippery a slope then Pipe smoking... 
There are alot more types of fish and Coral in the ocean then there are tobacco blends.
and once you start your tank.. and things are doing well.. You can spend an insane amount of money.

I would post some more pics... 
But it makes me sick when I look at what I had, and lost ..
( Due to a heater malfunction) ..

Here is just (1) of 3406 images on my storage drive.

Vin


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd go with Farming too .
Grow your own to smoke !
While your at it plant some tobacco too !:rockon:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol,,,great thread. Being the old codger I am I have already thought about this and got into my hobbies early that welcome my cigar habit.

1. Golf,,,,,18 holes takes about 5 hours average which computes to 1 churchill and 1 Robusto.
2. Motorcycle Touring complete with a bigass windhshield and cigar holder,,,,I have a cigar hold on my handlegars which allows me to puff all I want going down the road on a nice spring day.
3. My Yard,,,,,I can smoke all day and enjoy cutting the grass and pulling weeds and stepping into my dogs fresh doodoo that he hid in the bushes .
4. My Garage,,,,,I keep a stereo and IPOD filled with great songs,,a TV and rocking chair whilst I work on little things that the wife breaks,,,,she keeps me busy breaking things so I need a 3 car garage for me to work on things in the 3rd bay.


----------



## Ringlardner27 (Jun 23, 2009)

How about a musical instrument? As I eneterd my 40's I felt I needed a hobby other than martial arts so I checked out a couple of instruments and finally decided I wanted to learn to play the blues. I'm positive I won't be confused with Buddy Guy or B.B. King but someday I'd like to play in a band and shag a few groupies!! :rockon:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Umm. Saltwater Fish and Coral Reef Aquariums...
> Is a beautiful and relaxing hobby...
> Can be very expensive too. I had over 4k invested in a 3+ year mature
> system.
> ...


I have been waiting to start one of those for nearly 7 years, I just cant pull the trigger and spend all the dough.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> *Photography*
> 
> Pros: Can work for Playboy
> 
> Cons: Working for Field and Stream :/


I would love to work for either of them lol, well maybe one a bit more then the other!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Ringlardner27 said:


> How about a musical instrument? As I eneterd my 40's I felt I needed a hobby other than martial arts so I checked out a couple of instruments and finally decided I wanted to learn to play the blues. I'm positive I won't be confused with Buddy Guy or B.B. King but someday I'd like to play in a band and shag a few groupies!! :rockon:


Two interesting hobbies - they're two of mine as well. Make sure you wear gloves when you work the bags! Don't want to mess up those fingers.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Two interesting hobbies - they're two of mine as well. Make sure you wear gloves when you work the bags! Don't want to mess up those fingers.


Playing an instrument and shagging groupies? :rockon:


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Photography is by no way a cheap hobby. Hell, there is one lens I want to get, but it's $1300 (thats the cheap version of it also, the big daddy is $1800 and soon to be $2k+). Playboy vs Field and Stream.. Damn, I'd take F&S.. Less drama. heh.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I ended up picking up a nice acoustic guitar for $60.

I saw it in a pawn shop type place, and figured it as a sign to give it another go. So hopefully that will work out for me. 

Still love my pipes though and hopefully I'll get to keep both hobbies. 

Since this is a pretty cool thread as it is, If people want, keep it going by talking about your hobbies.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Posting on a message board.

Pros: It keeps women from breaking down your door (doors are expensive).

Cons: People talk you into buying more than you should.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

I was recently considering this. I got back into cooking, started a food blog, and started getting a bit more active in things that just weren't work and school. So far so good


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I do cooking every day too, and usually something extra on weekends. Experimenting with different things is fun. I guess it runs in the family, my brother was also into cooking. (and both our wives are definitely not into it)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I ended up picking up a nice acoustic guitar for $60.


I've been thinking of trying this out myself, although I haven't touched a guitar in almost thirty years. A guy at work has an Ibanez acoustic he's lost interest in; might be fun. And the thought of needing a few years to figure it out isn't as intimidating at fifty as it was at twenty...


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

juni said:


> I do cooking every day too, and usually something extra on weekends. Experimenting with different things is fun. I guess it runs in the family, my brother was also into cooking. (and both our wives are definitely not into it)


Absolutely; great stress relief. Last night I was working, cooking a chicken, and having a pipe all at the same time. Plus, all of your senses are met, and it's a great experience if done well.

Good to see other cooks and whatnot on here!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

mclayton said:


> Absolutely; great stress relief. Last night I was working, cooking a chicken, and having a pipe all at the same time. Plus, all of your senses are met, and it's a great experience if done well.
> 
> Good to see other cooks and whatnot on here!


Don't get into collecting wine, especially if cost is a concern. 12 bottles turns into 275 very quickly then you have to worry about storage so you get offsite storage and then fill it up and need a bigger locker, etc.

Also, guitars aren't cheap and neither are amps, etc if you go the electric route....plus if you buy a Mexican Strat for $400 you will look longingly at the USA Strat for $700 oh wait there's a Les Paul for $1500 and ...oh wait a Les Paul Custom for $2200............and a Marshal stack.........

it's almost cheaper to just stockpile $1,000 worth of tobacco now if any future costs are really going to be that prohibitive from enjoying the hobby. Put all the tins into sealed larger containers and put them in a safe storage place, offsite if necessary.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Even with the tax, people looking for a value will be able to find one. Most of the bulk blends I've looked at are ~30 a pound. The tax will add abot $20, so it'd be a $50 pound of tobacco, which is estimated at 160 bowls, so you are still spending 30 cents a bowl, alot less than cigars and alot of other hobbies.

What will be hurt are the super cheap blends. Super Value Tobacco will double in price, or more.The new tax will probably add $3 to the 2oz tins the "average" person spends $10 on at a pipe shop. Unless, of course, toacco sellers can pass this tax off as a chance to up price even more. 

I don't support the tax. It will likely cripple alot of online retailers as people opt for buying smaller lots as the advantage is mitigated by buying bulk. But, I doubt it will make most of the people on this forum realistically consider quitting pipe smoking unless they've already committed for it to have this effect on them.


----------



## jinkim89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Keyser Soze said:


> Don't get into collecting wine, especially if cost is a concern. 12 bottles turns into 275 very quickly then you have to worry about storage so you get offsite storage and then fill it up and need a bigger locker, etc.
> 
> Also, guitars aren't cheap and neither are amps, etc if you go the electric route....plus if you buy a Mexican Strat for $400 you will look longingly at the USA Strat for $700 oh wait there's a Les Paul for $1500 and ...oh wait a Les Paul Custom for $2200............and a Marshal stack.........
> 
> it's almost cheaper to just stockpile $1,000 worth of tobacco now if any future costs are really going to be that prohibitive from enjoying the hobby. Put all the tins into sealed larger containers and put them in a safe storage place, offsite if necessary.


lol i agree completely. received a guitar as a birthday present 6 years ago. now i have several guitars, pearl pro series drums among many additions, technics sl-1200, a small home studio setup.... it never ends....


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

jinkim89 said:


> lol i agree completely. received a guitar as a birthday present 6 years ago. now i have several guitars, pearl pro series drums among many additions, technics sl-1200, a small home studio setup.... it never ends....


Gee, I wish I saw this before I bought my acoustic. :/ Now I have two chords memorized and getting ready to work on my third, once I get my fingering perfect on the A and D chords so it sounds good every time.

My fingers hurt every time I play a chord, but I'm having fun, which is nice, because I was getting discouraged all the time when I tried to learn the guitar as a kid.

Plus it is a great motivator for helping me lose the weight I want. Can't snack if my hands are busy on the guitar.

I don't need a lot of equipment, though;I'd just be happy with just a Fender Strat like Hendrix or Buddy Holly had. lol


----------

